# LAN (4 computers) connection in BSNL type 2 modem



## H.Lalnunmawia (Jun 29, 2010)

In our office we have four computers all kept next to each others in one desk. We have a functioning internet connection with bsnl type 2 modem with four LAN ports behind. Is it possible to make the computers share internet connection just by connecting the Modem's LAN ports with the computers with cable. What is the easiest way to make the four computers share the internet connection? Please help.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2010)

If your router has multiple LAN ports, then yes you can share the internet connection b/w the PCs by connecting the Cable to the Ports. Just make sure you set up the IP address and Gateway right.
Not only you cans share internet connection, you can also have LAN between the PCs and have file sharing among other services if you desire.


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Liverpool_fan I supposed by router you mean the bsnl type 2 modem behind which there are 4 LAN ports. Could you please give the configuration to apply to the modem and in the computers?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

I am assuming you are using Microsoft Windows XP.
Just you need to click of properties of the NIC, called Local Area Network in Network Connections.(comes by right clicking Network Places in Start Menu), 
*www.petri.co.il/images/config_lan4.jpg
Choose Internet protocol, and set up static IP, subnet mask, gateway address, DNS for each of the computers. Look for gateway and DNS and subnet mask in the existing computer configured for Internet OR ask from ISP, and keep a common subnet for all the PCs while IPs should be different, say make it like 192.168.1.2 and further (assuming router IP/gateway IP is 192.168.1.1)
*shib.kuleuven.be/docs/idp/network_load_balancing/screenshots/003-static_ip.gif


----------



## shaikh kalim (Jul 2, 2010)

hi i want to know about lan conection


----------

